# neck collar



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I first got in to goose hunting last year. i was fortunate enough to get 4 geese in the limited number of times i went out, since i only hunted the late season. one of the geese was banded and also had a neck collar. how rare are the neck collars? especially in Ohio?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good Job


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Neck collars are actually pretty common in Ohio.....I think Ohio has the largest percentage of banded birds out of any state........Ive heard of hunters there that have 20 ft. strings filled with bands.

uke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like i should take a trip to ohio. :beer:


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

Come on over :welcome:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice to have a report from OHIO !!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what part of ohio are u from?

mark


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm from Mansfield, kinda north central Ohio


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i lived in hillsboro, down by wilmington until 4 years ago

mark


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

ya like it better out there?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i miss the deer hunting back home. but the duck and goose hunting is unbelievable. its to cold here for me though.

mark


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

RYAN I AM COMING WITH WHEN U GO I WANT TO SHOOT SOME NECK BANDS ALSO..............I'LL BRING THE HIGH LIFE :beer: :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mark, whose going to buy it for you? I don't contribute to minors and I know your brother feels the same!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Yea, drinking is bad. uke:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

WHATEVER WHATEVER..........U GUYS ARE DICKS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mark sorry to say this but i'm a bud lite kind of guy. but your welcom to come with. :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

On the subject of neck collars, I had a guy show me a photo of a goose he shot late one season that had a chunk of ice frooze to the collar he put the bird in the freezer and called D.E.C. the ice weighed just over six pounds. The bird was alone in a remaining patch of open water, it couldn't fly with the extra weight. Rumor has it their stopping neck bands around here. I personally see thousands of birds in the local areas and have never seen a bird wearing one. Maybe the rumor's true.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have heard old stories about dozens of frozen snows weighted down on ponds by clumps of ice on their collars. I have been waiting for the day when I come upon the golden roost and can walk up to each one and remove the plastic...hehe

We had one day last season where the conditions were perfect, unfortunately they were roosting on a huge open lake...


----------

